# 2012 Thirdstone Software Gulf Coast Trout Series...



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

The 2012 Series is less than 60 days from kicking off the season (January 21st). 2012 promises to be bigger and better than years past. *Thirdstone Software (*Fishermans' Analyst) has come aboard as the title sponsor for the 2012 season. We look forward to having them on board and working with them to put on the BEST tournament series the Texas Coast has to offer. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Getting close*

Are you getting warmed up for the 2012 series. Lots of updates to come in the near future, with some minor rule tweaks and so forth, so stay tuned for details. 2012 is going to be an exciting year with Thirdstone being our title sponsor and most of our 2011 sponsors coming back along with some new. Attached you will see the new logo for the Thirdstone Gulf Coast Trout Series.January 21st is right around the corner and hope to see you there.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*2012 thirdstone gulf coast trout series*

We are just 30 days from kicking off the 2012 season. With a few minor tweaks to the rules and a great group of sponsors, this year is shaping up to be the *BEST* ever. If you like to compete in the trout fishing arena this is the premier and longest running trout series on the Texas Coast. for more information on the series go to www.specktourney.com. We will be releasing more details in the coming days, so stay tuned...

Happy Holidays,

Capt. Lynn


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*2012*

Looking forward to the series--last year was very good and this year hopefully will be even better. This is a very well run series---anyone interested should definitely give it a shot. 4 more weeks to the first tournament (Jan 21st 2012) MErry Christmas everyone!

Aaron


----------

